# Redfoot egg-laying



## turtletary (Nov 17, 2009)

I know.. you've seen egg-laying pics before.. showing them digging nest..







The nesting TRANCE..






And maybe even ALMOST laying an egg..






Ever seen this?..

http://www.youtube.com/user/clemmysman#p/a/u/1/27EbPQbAOeg

Repositioning eggs for next egg(?)..

http://www.youtube.com/user/clemmysman#p/a/u/0/obeDcSoWZYk

And the 6th..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rICXytoxs0U

NERD


----------



## tortoise_lover (Nov 17, 2009)

congratz


----------



## milky (Nov 17, 2009)

congratz... saw the video...


----------



## terryo (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG! That hurt! I felt the pain............4 times, in fact.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Nov 17, 2009)

congrats!! always love to see


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 17, 2009)

I've seen the leopard's video like this. It's impressive everytime. Good job, mommy tortie!


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations to you and to the Mama , she is beautiful by the way!


----------

